# 2008 21rs....non-integrated Sink?



## 80Bunch (Aug 6, 2007)

I was looking at some photos of the 2008 21RS's and it seems they now have a drop-in kitchen sink vs. the integrated ones of previous years' models? Is this true for all the new 2008s? I kinda like the idea of the sink/counter being all one piece....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

80Bunch said:


> I was looking at some photos of the 2008 21RS's and it seems they now have a drop-in kitchen sink vs. the integrated ones of previous years' models? Is this true for all the new 2008s? I kinda like the idea of the sink/counter being all one piece....


Contact Marci at Lakeshore...she is good with this type of info.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

We went to the Raleigh RV show last weekend and looked through several Outbacks and I assume they were 08's. The countertops and sink have changed and the sink did appear to be a drop-in. I personally did not like the countertops as they appeared to be a wood with laminate over them.

One other thing I first saw on the Outbacks, and at first thought Gilligan had fun again, was the amount of space between the wall and the back of the stovetop/oven. There was about a 3" wide wooden vent cover at the back. We then saw the exact same thing on other trailers made by various manufactuerer's and began to wonder if the stove/oven manufacturer changed their design without telling the trailer folks. It really looked strange!

I'm sure someone else will chime in and know for certain about the 08's but thought I would throw out what we saw.

Good luck,
Paul


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

emsley3 said:


> We went to the Raleigh RV show last weekend and looked through several Outbacks and I assume they were 08's. The countertops and sink have changed and the sink did appear to be a drop-in. I personally did not like the countertops as they appeared to be a wood with laminate over them.
> 
> One other thing I first saw on the Outbacks, and at first thought Gilligan had fun again, was the amount of space between the wall and the back of the stovetop/oven. There was about a 3" wide wooden vent cover at the back. We then saw the exact same thing on other trailers made by various manufactuerer's and began to wonder if the stove/oven manufacturer changed their design without telling the trailer folks. It really looked strange!
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, that "wooden vent cover" at the back of the stove, is a knife holder. I've seen it on several models as well and I'm pretty sure that is what you are referring to.

I, too, like the one piece countertop/sinks in the Outbacks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

emsley3 said:


> We went to the Raleigh RV show last weekend and looked through several Outbacks and I assume they were 08's. The countertops and sink have changed and the sink did appear to be a drop-in. I personally did not like the countertops as they appeared to be a wood with laminate over them.
> 
> *One other thing I first saw on the Outbacks, and at first thought Gilligan had fun again, was the amount of space between the wall and the back of the stovetop/oven. There was about a 3" wide wooden vent cover at the back. We then saw the exact same thing on other trailers made by various manufactuerer's and began to wonder if the stove/oven manufacturer changed their design without telling the trailer folks. It really looked strange!*
> I'm sure someone else will chime in and know for certain about the 08's but thought I would throw out what we saw.
> ...


You have to love salesmen and the marketing department. That is now called a knife rack!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The knife rack is a way for them to "hide" the space that is needed to dissipate heat from the oven.

The Outback is one of the few that didn't have that space before.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> We went to the Raleigh RV show last weekend and looked through several Outbacks and I assume they were 08's. The countertops and sink have changed and the sink did appear to be a drop-in. I personally did not like the countertops as they appeared to be a wood with laminate over them.
> 
> *One other thing I first saw on the Outbacks, and at first thought Gilligan had fun again, was the amount of space between the wall and the back of the stovetop/oven. There was about a 3" wide wooden vent cover at the back. We then saw the exact same thing on other trailers made by various manufactuerer's and began to wonder if the stove/oven manufacturer changed their design without telling the trailer folks. It really looked strange!*
> I'm sure someone else will chime in and know for certain about the 08's but thought I would throw out what we saw.
> ...


You have to love salesmen and the marketing department. That is now called a knife rack!!!

[/quote]

Ya just lnow someone out there is selling it to people with that approach.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

mskyoutback said:


> The knife rack is a way for them to "hide" the space that is needed to dissipate heat from the oven.
> 
> The Outback is one of the few that didn't have that space before.
> Steve


I'd have to look at ours in storage but I was thinking that the stove was vented up and out the back through an integrated part of the stove. Either way, it seems to me like they could come up with a better looking "hide" than a piece of wood that doesn't match the black stove or the countertops.

Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> I'd have to look at ours in storage but I was thinking that the stove was vented up and out the back through an integrated part of the stove. Either way, it seems to me like they could come up with a better looking "hide" than a piece of wood that doesn't match the black stove or the countertops.
> 
> Paul


Maybe they were afraid, if it DID match either stove or countertop, it wouldn't be recognized it as a knife rack and folks would just think it was shoddy workmanship


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I happen to really like the knife rack in mine and use it as such. I had one in my Cougar as well. I don't think it is a vent at all actually because I have seen other trailers (Starstreams and Durangos for instance) that have these blocks of wood but no slots in them. I think it is actually just a way of covering the gap at the back of the stove when a laminate counter top is used so they don't have to have the extra little strip (AKA cheaper).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Considering the size of the slits in the wood, calling it a knife rack is a stretch but............it is where I keep all my knives









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Do all Outback models have this so called "Knife Rack"??
I don't recall anything resembling wood at the back of the cooktop...

Guess I'd better go check out my new mod









btw, our sink is integrated...same gray plastic fiberglass  stuff as the counter tops


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> The knife rack is a way for them to "hide" the space that is needed to dissipate heat from the oven.
> 
> The Outback is one of the few that didn't have that space before.
> 
> Steve


Pictures anyone







, I'd love to see this new design flaw.









Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> The knife rack is a way for them to "hide" the space that is needed to dissipate heat from the oven.
> 
> The Outback is one of the few that didn't have that space before.
> 
> Steve


Pictures anyone







, I'd love to see this new design flaw.









Tami
[/quote]
Tami,

It is just a wooden board with slots cut into it........









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Steve.







I am not too fond of it.









Tami


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Our 2008 21rs Has the integrated sink and no knife rack.


----------

